# Do non-union shops hire union guys?



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brandonm11 said:


> Hey guys I'm a journeyman from Ontario, Canada. Our hall has been crazy slow and a lot of members have been out of work for over a year. It's so slow our hall has said we can work non-union as long as we let them know. So I'm currently contemplating this idea. However, I am unsure that non-union contractors would even take a second look at a guy with union contractors on his resume even though I'm without a doubt not interested in flipping them just getting back to work. Should I make a resume with fake contractors on it? I want to be honest about it but I'm worried I won't even be given the chance if I am.


Print this out and hand it to the person doing the hiring.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

brandonm11 said:


> Hey guys I'm a journeyman from Ontario, Canada. Our hall has been crazy slow and a lot of members have been out of work for over a year. It's so slow our hall has said we can work non-union as long as we let them know. So I'm currently contemplating this idea. However, I am unsure that non-union contractors would even take a second look at a guy with union contractors on his resume even though I'm without a doubt not interested in flipping them just getting back to work. Should I make a resume with fake contractors on it? I want to be honest about it but I'm worried I won't even be given the chance if I am.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

This has nothing to do with your question. Where I am the electricians are very busy and are willing to take anybody that is qualified.

What I would like to know is how a UNION electrician working for a large company can have an electrical license and run a side, non union, company. I thought it is against UNION rules. 
I also see a lot of side work going on by the un-licensed union worker. They file the jobs under the home owner's name.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

kb1jb1 said:


> This has nothing to do with your question. Where I am the electricians are very busy and are willing to take anybody that is qualified.
> 
> What I would like to know is how a UNION electrician working for a large company can have an electrical license and run a side, non union, company. I thought it is against UNION rules.
> I also see a lot of side work going on by the un-licensed union worker. They file the jobs under the home owner's name.


*This has nothing to do with your question.*:wink:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

When times were slow I took a few non-union jobs. The hall was fine with it and the contractor liked getting very experience electrician for a cheap price.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

kb1jb1 said:


> What I would like to know is how a UNION electrician working for a large company can have an electrical license and run a side, non union, company. I thought it is against UNION rules.


 The idea is for that union member to build a company, then hopefully sign with the union once they are capable.

As for it being against the rules, it most likely says something along the lines of "_without approval of business manager_" or some such legalese. 

My local helps it's members get their license and offers free CEUs for them to maintain it. 


> I also see a lot of side work going on by the un-licensed union worker. They file the jobs under the home owner's name.


 The union marketshare across the country is something like 10%. There are FAR more unlicensed non-union electrician doing sidework under the homeowner's permit, or no permit at all. This is not something that


----------



## PriceSolar (May 28, 2019)

You interested in coming to Wyoming?


----------



## Nick'sElectricLLC (Aug 17, 2019)

In my experience, non union contractors will hire anyone with experience


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

brandonm11 said:


> Hey guys I'm a journeyman from Ontario, Canada. Our hall has been crazy slow and a lot of members have been out of work for over a year. It's so slow our hall has said we can work non-union as long as we let them know. So I'm currently contemplating this idea. However, I am unsure that non-union contractors would even take a second look at a guy with union contractors on his resume even though I'm without a doubt not interested in flipping them just getting back to work. Should I make a resume with fake contractors on it? I want to be honest about it but I'm worried I won't even be given the chance if I am.


It happens, but they'd be crazy to hire you.

I say this from personal experience.

IBEW guys soon discover that they just can't tolerate non-union karma.

Cash hunger turns to loathing.

&&&&

The IBEW -- and all Big Unions -- depend upon employers who are price setters not price takers. Effectively that means government, government -- second hand, and Big Business -- which is government third hand. Right now, Big Tech is an extreme example of Big Business -- they are the robber barons of our time. They're putting Big Brother into eclipse.

The rest of society lives in a world of price taking... wage rate taking... rules taking. Yeah, it's a one-way world.

You're best bet is to find work similar to, but not electrical. You want work that is NOT in synch with our trade in the business cycle. If times are rotten for your local -- then they are rotten for local non-union contractors. ( Exception: residential service and such -- most IBEW guys wouldn't touch that work with a 100 meter cattle prod. They'd have to set-up their own firm -- from scratch. Good luck with that one.)

With all of the government spending going on right now I'm amazed that your local is struggling. Are you actually being kicked to the curb -- and you don't know it?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

brandonm11 said:


> Hey guys I'm a journeyman from Ontario, Canada. Our hall has been crazy slow and a lot of members have been out of work for over a year. It's so slow our hall has said we can work non-union as long as we let them know. So I'm currently contemplating this idea. However, I am unsure that non-union contractors would even take a second look at a guy with union contractors on his resume even though I'm without a doubt not interested in flipping them just getting back to work. Should I make a resume with fake contractors on it? I want to be honest about it but I'm worried I won't even be given the chance if I am.


The only place slow in Canada is Alberta and even there are signs of life again...

Never understood why people are "supportive" of union guys working non-union but not the other way around...

I likely would not hire a union guy unless he had a letter of resignation signed for the Business Manager; why do I want to invest in a guy that is going to bail as soon as the phone rings?

Cheers
John


----------



## Nick'sElectricLLC (Aug 17, 2019)

Navyguy said:


> The only place slow in Canada is Alberta and even there are signs of life again...
> 
> Never understood why people are "supportive" of union guys working non-union but not the other way around...
> 
> ...


So true


----------



## Nick'sElectricLLC (Aug 17, 2019)

kb1jb1 said:


> This has nothing to do with your question. Where I am the electricians are very busy and are willing to take anybody that is qualified.
> 
> What I would like to know is how a UNION electrician working for a large company can have an electrical license and run a side, non union, company. I thought it is against UNION rules.
> I also see a lot of side work going on by the un-licensed union worker. They file the jobs under the home owner's name.


By unlicensed you must mean not having a masters...or proper contracting credentials?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I think couple guys got it right. A non-union shop will hire a union guy hands down in a heart beat to get a well trained guy even on a temporary basis.

I've heard from friends that many of them have worked part time for non-union companies.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Navyguy said:


> The only place slow in Canada is Alberta and even there are signs of life again...
> 
> Never understood why people are "supportive" of union guys working non-union but not the other way around...
> 
> ...


Because sometimes you need help for a period of time. That is what the IBEW is based on, and it works. Maybe you have a couple of extra construction jobs and could use a few more men for a few months. 

The other thing is that you aren't investing much. An IBEW member is going to have excellent training and all the certifications, usually more so than the average non-union electrician. 

In my own position right now as the owner of a company, I wish I could make a call on Monday afternoon and have 3 guys ready to work the next morning at 7AM. All knowing exactly what to do with a little instruction. That's how it always was when I was doing union work.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Some non union contractors will not hire union guys in fear of getting organized. Hiring a union guy is adding a vote for turning the company union, and a guy on the inside that can dispel all the myths that the non union guys are told about the union.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

Incognito said:


> Some non union contractors will not hire union guys in fear of getting organized. Hiring a union guy is adding a vote for turning the company union, and a guy on the inside that can dispel all the myths that the non union guys are told about the union.



I was told that when men try and organize a contractor that they do a vote system through the union and if a sertain percentage of the workers vote yes to become unionized that the contractor has to sign a contract with the hall and become a singnatory contractor . I have never seen this happen or seen the process in action.

I New that it happened to a lot of utility companies one recent one Baltimore gas and electric . Or a lot of factories etc . 

But never heard of this happening to electrcial contractors .

And if the men all do sign can’t the owner just say ok I file bankruptcy and start a new company .


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Fist of lightning said:


> I was told that when men try and organize a contractor that they do a vote system through the union and if a sertain percentage of the workers vote yes to become unionized that the contractor has to sign a contract with the hall and become a singnatory contractor . I have never seen this happen or seen the process in action.
> 
> I New that it happened to a lot of utility companies one recent one Baltimore gas and electric . Or a lot of factories etc .
> 
> ...


I’ve seen it happen a lot. 55% of the workers sign, your union. Yes there are always shifty ways around it but legally up here you can not open up another business if you shut yours down because it got organized into a union.

And that is why here in Ontario a non union contractor will not hire a worker if he thinks they were or are a union member


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The only IBEW member I worked over spent great energy delaying the job. He was a salt.

THAT'S what non-union ECs often deal with.

Yeah, he really knew what he was doing. By the time he was through the firm was shut down. All the boys were laid off as the job went insanely over-budget.

Case 2: Start-up EC gets a government contract (military base) signs with the IBEW. The boys bankrupted him in no time flat. He was not a Brother from the local. So it didn't matter what he'd signed or that he was honorable. He was toast.

He spent the next twenty-years cursing the IBEW to every guy he ran into.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

Incognito said:


> Fist of lightning said:
> 
> 
> > I was told that when men try and organize a contractor that they do a vote system through the union and if a sertain percentage of the workers vote yes to become unionized that the contractor has to sign a contract with the hall and become a singnatory contractor . I have never seen this happen or seen the process in action.
> ...


Wow I wish I could be a fly on the wall in those shops I bet the boss would put up some serious defense against the organizers.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Because sometimes you need help for a period of time. That is what the IBEW is based on, and it works. Maybe you have a couple of extra construction jobs and could use a few more men for a few months.
> 
> The other thing is that you aren't investing much. An IBEW member is going to have excellent training and all the certifications, usually more so than the average non-union electrician.


Temporary workforce is a reasonable expectation; that I would think is set by the employer. I get the impression that the OP (or for that matter many previous posters) are looking for the semi-permanent gig until the phone rings and they are out the door.

As far as "investing" there is more to being an electrician then turning a driver now-a-days. If I am hiring a JMan, then they are in a leadership position, making decisions, talking to clients, sales perhaps, etc.

Cheers
John


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Incognito said:


> Some non union contractors will not hire union guys in fear of getting organized. Hiring a union guy is adding a vote for turning the company union, and a guy on the inside that can dispel all the myths that the non union guys are told about the union.


Right... How about the myths that union workers think of non union? Think the union would allow a non union member to work because he needed a job? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

zac said:


> Incognito said:
> 
> 
> > Some non union contractors will not hire union guys in fear of getting organized. Hiring a union guy is adding a vote for turning the company union, and a guy on the inside that can dispel all the myths that the non union guys are told about the union.
> ...


Of course the myths go both ways. I have worked on both sides and heard them all. 

Difference is there is no threat to the contractor of having a non union guy working with the union guys. There is no vote that will turn a union company back to non union like there is the other way around.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Fist of lightning said:


> I was told that when men try and organize a contractor that they do a vote system through the union and if a sertain percentage of the workers vote yes to become unionized that the contractor has to sign a contract with the hall and become a singnatory contractor . I have never seen this happen or seen the process in action.
> 
> I New that it happened to a lot of utility companies one recent one Baltimore gas and electric . Or a lot of factories etc .
> 
> But never heard of this happening to electrcial contractors .


Oh it happens to electrical contractors.


> And if the men all do sign can’t the owner just say ok I file bankruptcy and start a new company .


They threaten to do everything under the sun. Exactly what a nonunion contractor can do to thwart the unionization varies depending on the State. Here in NY shutting down and re-opening under a different name doesn't work. Might be different elsewhere.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Incognito said:


> Of course the myths go both ways. I have worked on both sides and heard them all.
> 
> Difference is there is no threat to the contractor of having a non union guy working with the union guys. There is no vote that will turn a union company back to non union like there is the other way around.


And a non union guy can go work for the union when there's no work? Yeah there's no threat at all. It's not gonna happen. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

telsa said:


> The only IBEW member I worked over spent great energy delaying the job. He was a salt.
> 
> THAT'S what non-union ECs often deal with.
> 
> ...



We've had a number of start-up ECs sign. Most are still doing well. But contracting, esp. Electrical Contracting is a tough, tight business. 



One who didn't make it was doing a big pipe job. Thought 2 dozen JWs could share a 555. Thought the general foreman should be working with tools, never heard of a sub-foreman, expected apprentices to produce the same as a JW. Thought the contract specifications of a City Authority (the each have their own code, inspect their own contractors, far exceed the NEC or the NYC code at the time) were "flexible" and downsized conduits and conductors. 



Yea he went under.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Navyguy said:


> As far as "investing" there is more to being an electrician then turning a driver now-a-days. If I am hiring a JMan, then they are in a leadership position, making decisions, talking to clients, sales perhaps, etc.
> 
> Cheers
> John



Really? Here a JMan is an electrician. If you're instructing anyone else, (assigning work) tracking hours other than your own, talking with customers, selling or handling change-orders... you're foreman.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

zac said:


> And a non union guy can go work for the union when there's no work? Yeah there's no threat at all. It's not gonna happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



It happens. When I started out, I worked residential on Long Island. Typical pay at the time was 7 bucks an hour off the books. Saw an ad for residential wireman $15.90 an hour + benefits & my jaw dropped. Went to interview - contractor explained job was temporary book 4 with IBEW local 25. Worked over 2 years as a non-member in a union shop.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Navyguy said:


> As far as "investing" there is more to being an electrician then turning a driver now-a-days. If I am hiring a JMan, then they are in a leadership position, making decisions, talking to clients, sales perhaps, etc.
> 
> Cheers
> John





LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Really? Here a JMan is an electrician. If you're instructing anyone else, (assigning work) tracking hours other than your own, talking with customers, selling or handling change-orders... you're foreman.


If a JMan is working on a truck on his own, he is doing a majority of the things I mentioned then he needs to be invested in. In a small shop like mine, the JMan is part of the leadership team and will play a role in a majority of the things I mentioned; they have too.

Cheers
John


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I was a union guy for a few years. Then I pulled the plug completely and left the trade. When I returned to the trade, I went to work for a non-union shop.

The job required high vis so I wore Nomex coveralls. Nobody wears Nomex except union guys. Then I mentioned that I was a brother once. That was on a Friday. Sunday night I got a text saying don’t return because nobody likes you.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I think it’s different in Canada, at least in this part of Canada. Here, a residential union shop is unheard of. Most commercial shops are non-union but there is a blend. Industrial construction is a mixed bag.

Considering the presence of Merit, CLAC and contractors signatory to nobody, I really don’t know what kind of market share the IBEW has.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Navyguy said:
> 
> 
> > As far as "investing" there is more to being an electrician then turning a driver now-a-days. If I am hiring a JMan, then they are in a leadership position, making decisions, talking to clients, sales perhaps, etc.
> ...





LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> zac said:
> 
> 
> > And a non union guy can go work for the union when there's no work? Yeah there's no threat at all. It's not gonna happen.
> ...


Wow that’s sick I never heard of a local getting to book 4 . Local 25 must of had a boom in work and couldn’t fill the calls Bc I know usually they never really get out of book one very slow .

I wounder if the guys off the street ended up organizing in ?


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

99cents said:


> I think it’s different in Canada, at least in this part of Canada. Here, a residential union shop is unheard of. Most commercial shops are non-union but there is a blend. Industrial construction is a mixed bag.
> 
> Considering the presence of Merit, CLAC and contractors signatory to nobody, I really don’t know what kind of market share the IBEW has.


Here (Ontario) we have large and small Union residential and commercial contractors. The market share is around 50/50 (Not the whole province, some areas are better than others)


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

99cents said:


> I was a union guy for a few years. Then I pulled the plug completely and left the trade. When I returned to the trade, I went to work for a non-union shop.
> 
> The job required high vis so I wore Nomex coveralls. Nobody wears Nomex except union guys. Then I mentioned that I was a brother once. That was on a Friday. Sunday night I got a text saying donâ€™️t return because nobody likes you.


In Canada 
Is the union pay vs nonunion pay a hudge diff .

In the north east it’s night and day .
Some states nonunion pay and benies are around half the wage of union pay .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Fist of lightning said:


> In Canada
> Is the union pay vs nonunion pay a hudge diff .
> 
> In the north east it’s night and day .
> Some states nonunion pay and benies are around half the wage of union pay .


I really don’t know. The economy here is still slow and it’s a dog fight. A worker will do what he has to do to pay the bills. I bring in temporary help when needed. Guys are happy to make some money and I’m not paying them a lot. I guess I’m taking advantage but my budgets are tight. I would love to pay union rate because it tells me the economy is good. I don’t mind sharing the wealth during good times.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

When I got in the local, I got in through the residential small works -“B” division. There were plenty of Union residential contractors that never had a need to hire “A” - Industrial/big commercial journeyman. Over time those companies disappeared. Most through retirement or pushed out of the market. 

The “B” guys came from various trade exposure. From guys that were already in business to guys that started as residential apprentice. All the benefits were the same except for annuity. Same pension and health and welfare. Many got paid over “B “ rate. Some had no interest in changing over to “A”.

We were forced into adapting our “B” program to the CE/CW program. There has been a big push for organizing. I don’t think they do as much residential as we did with the “B” program. My “B” time was split between residential service work, residential track work and small commercial. 

There has been such a demand for CE/CW that contractors have been interviewing perspective employees and then getting them signed up with the hall.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Fist of lightning said:


> In Canada
> Is the union pay vs nonunion pay a hudge diff .
> 
> In the north east it’s night and day .
> Some states nonunion pay and benies are around half the wage of union pay .


Keep in mind Canada is a large place. I know where 99 is it is slow, but not here.

As for wages, here they are very close.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

In Philadelphia at the time and this was 15 years ago Local 98 rate was $34/hour. First they take 20% off the top. That's for membership, insurance,, taxes, etc., so you're down to $27. Then they are strictly first in, first out so you sign on the list and air for a call. The kicker is most guys are on professional unemployment. This means they need to work something like 2 weeks out of every 52 to claim unemployment. Then they walk off the job. There are so many you can only get work half the time so your effective rate is $13.50. That's when nonunion was starting at $15 and went to around $22-25. Even if you could get work 12 months out of the year it just matched nonunion rates. Then it's a matter of whether or not the boss was a blankety blank. Even in WV all they have to do is close 1 year plus 1 day and the union is gone. Can't just change names though. That's fraud.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

paulengr said:


> In Philadelphia at the time and this was 15 years ago Local 98 rate was $34/hour. First they take 20% off the top. That's for membership, insurance,, taxes, etc., so you're down to $27. Then they are strictly first in, first out so you sign on the list and air for a call. The kicker is most guys are on professional unemployment. This means they need to work something like 2 weeks out of every 52 to claim unemployment. Then they walk off the job. There are so many you can only get work half the time so your effective rate is $13.50. That's when nonunion was starting at $15 and went to around $22-25. Even if you could get work 12 months out of the year it just matched nonunion rates. Then it's a matter of whether or not the boss was a blankety blank. Even in WV all they have to do is close 1 year plus 1 day and the union is gone. Can't just change names though. That's fraud.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Where do you come up with this stuff. 


From now on I won’t believe a word out of your mouth. It’s to much to figure out what little bit is the truth, so just won’t believe any of it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HertzHound said:


> Where do you come up with this stuff.
> 
> 
> From now on I won’t believe a word out of your mouth. It’s to much to figure out what little bit is the truth, so just won’t believe any of it.


Wait a second, are you saying that Wiggies really aren't the equivalent of a 10 megaton nuclear bomb?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Fist of lightning said:


> Wow that’s sick I never heard of a local getting to book 4 . Local 25 must of had a boom in work and couldn’t fill the calls Bc I know usually they never really get out of book one very slow .
> 
> I wounder if the guys off the street ended up organizing in ?



I wouldn't say they had a boom in work, more like they had a boom in residential work. Their residential wireman designation was not the same as an inside wiremen, pay was less.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

paulengr said:


> In Philadelphia at the time and this was 15 years ago Local 98 rate was $34/hour. First they take 20% off the top. That's for membership, insurance,, taxes, etc., so you're down to $27. Then they are strictly first in, first out so you sign on the list and air for a call. The kicker is most guys are on professional unemployment. This means they need to work something like 2 weeks out of every 52 to claim unemployment. Then they walk off the job. There are so many you can only get work half the time so your effective rate is $13.50. That's when nonunion was starting at $15 and went to around $22-25. Even if you could get work 12 months out of the year it just matched nonunion rates. Then it's a matter of whether or not the boss was a blankety blank. Even in WV all they have to do is close 1 year plus 1 day and the union is gone. Can't just change names though. That's fraud.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


 @zac, this post is a good example of some of the myths I was talking about earlier :wink:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Incognito said:


> @zac, this post is a good example of some of the myths I was talking about earlier :wink:


Not only is a it a myth, but he has posted it before and I called him out on it, and he ignored it completely. He is a lot like Chicken Steve. he will continue to post the same BS even after it has been refuted in multiple previous threads.


----------



## John R (Aug 20, 2019)

*John R retired electrician from Fed Gov*

Union. I came out of the USAF with 1 year of school and almost 3 years working as a electrician.Since the base I was on was highly classified we could not have any contractors. There were two of us and we took care of the base with helpers. Got out and went to the IBEW hall and they wanted me to go to their school, told them I already had more schooling than they could ever give me and walk out and never looked back. This was in 1959.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

paulengr said:


> In Philadelphia at the time and this was 15 years ago Local 98 rate was $34/hour. First they take 20% off the top. That's for membership, insurance,, taxes, etc., so you're down to $27. Then they are strictly first in, first out so you sign on the list and air for a call. The kicker is most guys are on professional unemployment. This means they need to work something like 2 weeks out of every 52 to claim unemployment. Then they walk off the job. There are so many you can only get work half the time so your effective rate is $13.50. That's when nonunion was starting at $15 and went to around $22-25. Even if you could get work 12 months out of the year it just matched nonunion rates. Then it's a matter of whether or not the boss was a blankety blank. Even in WV all they have to do is close 1 year plus 1 day and the union is gone. Can't just change names though. That's fraud.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


15 years later in Texas our JIW'S make $30 and are frequently reminded how expensive they are while the job is loaded up with underpaid CE's.

What's the scale at LU98 now?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

TGGT said:


> paulengr said:
> 
> 
> > In Philadelphia at the time and this was 15 years ago Local 98 rate was $34/hour. First they take 20% off the top. That's for membership, insurance,, taxes, etc., so you're down to $27. Then they are strictly first in, first out so you sign on the list and air for a call. The kicker is most guys are on professional unemployment. This means they need to work something like 2 weeks out of every 52 to claim unemployment. Then they walk off the job. There are so many you can only get work half the time so your effective rate is $13.50. That's when nonunion was starting at $15 and went to around $22-25. Even if you could get work 12 months out of the year it just matched nonunion rates. Then it's a matter of whether or not the boss was a blankety blank. Even in WV all they have to do is close 1 year plus 1 day and the union is gone. Can't just change names though. That's fraud.
> ...


Funny you should ask I looked on the page where to bro , wage and packages and local 98 is no we’re to be found . Maybe good ole Jonny doc dosnt want it listed 🤔


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Fist of lightning said:
> 
> 
> > Wow thatâ€™️s sick I never heard of a local getting to book 4 . Local 25 must of had a boom in work and couldnâ€™️t fill the calls Bc I know usually they never really get out of book one very slow .
> ...


So are you still outa local 25 
Or 3 ,


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I don’t know what 98’s rate is today, but it has to be in the 48 to 52 range. 

They are the only local I know of that has a 1 to 1 hiring ratio, in that the contractor takes one guy off the list and can call one out by name. Not as a Forman, but journeyman call out by name. I don’t know of any US locals that have seniority. No such thing as first one hired last one fired, not that it can’t work like that when you have all good guys. But sub par electricians don’t stick around.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HertzHound said:


> I don’t know what 98’s rate is today, but it has to be in the 48 to 52 range.
> 
> 
> 
> They are the only local I know of that has a 1 to 1 hiring ratio, in that the contractor takes one guy off the list and can call one out by name. Not as a Forman, but journeyman call out by name. I don’t know of any US locals that have seniority. No such thing as first one hired last one fired, not that it can’t work like that when you have all good guys. But sub par electricians don’t stick around.


The irony is that CE's here don't sign a book. First come first serve for them while JIW'S gotta get in line and hope they get the call they drug up for.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

HertzHound said:


> I donâ€™️t know what 98â€™️s rate is today, but it has to be in the 48 to 52 range.
> 
> They are the only local I know of that has a 1 to 1 hiring ratio, in that the contractor takes one guy off the list and can call one out by name. Not as a Forman, but journeyman call out by name. I donâ€™️t know of any US locals that have seniority. No such thing as first one hired last one fired, not that it canâ€™️t work like that when you have all good guys. But sub par electricians donâ€™️t stick around.


Some locals in Canada have the 1 for 1 “name hire” as well.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Fist of lightning said:


> So are you still outa local 25
> Or 3 ,



3. I applied to 3 before I ever worked in 25, took that long to get in.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Fist of lightning said:
> 
> 
> > So are you still outa local 25
> ...


What’s the status on Hudson yards I seen all the ralleys “count me in “,and then all of a sudden the ralleys stoped ?

Did the Gc or owner sign a pla for phase two with the labor unions ?

Does local 3 still do 6 mounths on 6 off?


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Incognito said:


> Keep in mind Canada is a large place. I know where 99 is it is slow, but not here.


Where are you?

When I left the Georgian Triangle a few years ago it didn't seem to be super busy or super slow.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Fist of lightning said:


> What’s the status on Hudson yards I seen all the ralleys “count me in “,and then all of a sudden the ralleys stoped ?
> 
> Did the Gc or owner sign a pla for phase two with the labor unions ?
> 
> Does local 3 still do 6 mounths on 6 off?



I don't think there's a PLA yet. Furloughs were never 6 months.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Fist of lightning said:
> 
> 
> > Whatâ€™️s the status on Hudson yards I seen all the ralleys â€œcount me in â€œ,and then all of a sudden the ralleys stoped ?
> ...


Ok got u


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Fist of lightning said:


> Ok got u


Do yourself a favor and don't listen to him.

He embodies all of the negative union qualities that the rest of us union members want to move away from. His type is the reason why unions will unfortunately be gone in a matter of decades.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

There's a company here in ottawa area somewhere that has a signed contract from the local IBEW that says he can hire union guys, through the hall, without being union (this is third party information). Apperently it's so he can get the unions guys working when they're all at the hall with no work. 

My boss found this our because he was working at the new Amazon plant and saw union and non-union guys everywhere.

As far as getting hired by a nin-union shop, well that's hit and miss. 

I was working for a union shop in their office, because I couldn't get in the union. As soon as the company I was getting interviewed found put I worked for a union shop, they never called me back, AND won't take my calls because they're paranoid about being flipped to union.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Fist of lightning said:
> 
> 
> > Ok got u
> ...


You guys are in the same local ?
You know him personally ?
What has he done or said for you to say this ?


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> There's a company here in ottawa area somewhere that has a signed contract from the local IBEW that says he can hire union guys, through the hall, without being union (this is third party information). Apperently it's so he can get the unions guys working when they're all at the hall with no work.
> 
> My boss found this our because he was working at the new Amazon plant and saw union and non-union guys everywhere.
> 
> ...


A job as big as an Amazon plant most likely has multiple contractors, some union and some non union.

I’ve been on many large job sites where there is both.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Incognito said:


> A job as big as an Amazon plant most likely has multiple contractors, some union and some non union.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been on many large job sites where there is both.


Well rumor has it that it's one, non union company in charge of all the guys. But I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if it were multiple contractors doing electrical work.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------

